# AB-Rockwell vs. Siemens



## Perfektionist (21 September 2011)

am Montag hab ich Allen Bradley im Haus. Darauf wäre ich gerne ein wenig vorbereitet, aber im Internet finde ich da so keine richtige Info zu der Sache, die mich interessiert: sieht sich Allen Bradley (Rockwell) neuem gegenüber aufgeschlossen (z.B. SCL)? Oder sind die Jungs noch immer auf dem Ladder-Trip?

Wenn einer kommt und sagt: AB, das ist doch die bessere Steuerung. Welche Vor- und Nachteile sag ich dem?

lg, und schonmal vielen Dank für Antworten ...


----------



## malibu (21 September 2011)

Hi,
ich mach neben S7 auch RSLogix5000. 
Fazit bisher: 


+-Ganz andere Sache
+-Manche vorgefertigte Funktionen (eigentlich ganz gute) gibts z.T. nur in FUP oder Ladder. Gut ist SCL
-Hardwarekonfiguration ist echt übel, da total unübersichtlich bei größeren Projekten
+-Variablenhandling ist teils besser wie bei Siemens aber bei großen Projekten verliert man leicht die Übersicht.
-Kompatibilität zu Fremdgeräten (DP, IE,..) fast nicht vorhanden, müssen umständlich eingebunden werden.
-Sauteuer
+-Fast alles in englisch
+-insgesamt etwas unausgereift, aber wenns läuft, dann extrem stablil.
+Support: gut
-AOI (ähnlich FB bei S7) können nur nach CPU-Stop übertragen werden.
+-Programmiert wird an der Maschine online
Sehne mich nach den vertrauten Bugs von Siemens zurück. Aber vielleicht treibt mir ja TIAP diese Sehnsucht aus. 
malibu


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (22 September 2011)

gegen rockwell kann siemens nur abstinken

rockwell hat wirklich eine symbolische adressierung, nicht so einen mist, der doch auf absoluten adressen aufsetzt, und immer eine ewig dauernde konsistens prüfung braucht

rechne mal bei siemens, da wirst du zum elch. bei ab kannst du das alles in einen befehl packen

der suport ist toll, die wollen wirklich helfen.

schade ist nur, dass sich rockwell in europa so schlecht verkauft


----------



## malibu (22 September 2011)

Also:


> rockwell hat wirklich eine symbolische adressierung, nicht so einen  mist, der doch auf absoluten adressen aufsetzt, und immer eine ewig  dauernde konsistens prüfung braucht


 Keine Ahnung, was Du damit meinst!





> rechne mal bei siemens, da wirst du zum elch. bei ab kannst du das alles in einen befehl packen


Das stimmt.





> der suport ist toll, die wollen wirklich helfen.


Müssen die auch, da die Kisten dermaßen sperrig und unausgereift sind, außer man nimmt ne SPS, die schon lange auf den Markt ist und KEINE Sonderwünsche hat 





> schade ist nur, dass sich rockwell in europa so schlecht verkauft


 Schade, dass AB so weit hinter der technischen Realität hinterherhinkt. Stand 1995!!! meine Meinung


----------



## Ralle (22 September 2011)

Ich hab nicht viel mit AB gemacht, aber ich fand es wirklich wirklich ziemlich übel. Lag wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich zu wenig Ahnung davon hatte, aber ich habe nicht mal ein UND oder ODER einfügen können, ohne dass die Kiste in Stop gebracht werden mußte (Kann doch nur meine Unkenntnis gewesen sein oder?).

Warum soll man mit Step7 nicht rechnen können? Verstehe ich nicht, AWL ist nicht so schwer, aber in SCL ist das doch wirklich gar kein Problem mehr.

Die Hardwarekonfig ist auch so ein Punkt, der mit nicht ganz klar geworden ist, aber das mußte er bei dem Projekt auch nicht.  Geht mit aber bei Beckhoff ähnlich, muß an der völlig anderen Philosophie liegen.


----------



## o.s.t. (22 September 2011)

Meine Aussagen beziehen sich auf Steuerungen, welche mit RSLogix 5000 programmiert werden. (ControlLogix, CompactLogix):
(Die älteren SLC500, PLC5 sind in der Tat veraltet, werden aber teilweise immer noch verlangt)

Grösste Vorteile: Wirklich keine Hardwareadressen für logische Elemente (Timer, Merker, Arrays, usw.). Wenn man einen z.B. einen Timer braucht, legt man den an und fertig - man muss sich nicht noch um einen zugehörigen und v.a. freien Hardwaretimer kümmern.
Desweiteren sehr mächtige Befehle für Rechnen usw. (z.B. CPT)
Sehr einfache Kommunikation über Ethernet.
Angeblich sehr gute Motion-Einbindung
Sehr stabiles System
Programmierumgebung wurde sehr schnell "W7 64Bit" tauglich gemacht -> ein Trauerspiel bei Siemens, da läuft im Sept. 2011 noch kein SCL... :sb7:

Nachteile: Teuer
Erweiterte Doku nur in Englisch
Hardwarekonfig umständlich
Dez. I/O Einbindung über DeviceNet umständlich (Geht auch über ControlNet od. EthernetIP, kenne ich aber nicht)
Programmänderungen online/im RUN nur begrenzt möglich (einzelne/mehrere Verknüpfungen, aber auch einzelne oder mehrere Netzwerke möglich, ganze Progammfiles ("Bausteine") nur im Stop möglich) @Ralle: war definitv deine Unkenntnis 

Weitere Kommentare:
SCL (ST) ist über Zusatzpaket möglich
Kommunikationsbelange werden generell über ein zentrales Tool "RSLinx" gemanagt
CPU's kommen generell "dumm" - ohne Firmware - die wird jeweils geflasht der Version der Programmierumgebung entsprechend. Durch diese Variante können sie funktionell lange auf aktuellen Stand gehalten werden, bei gleichem Hardwareuntersatz.

Dass Rockwell/AB "veraltet (Stand 1995) und hinter der technischen Realität hinterherhinkt", kann ich so nicht teilen - zumindest die aktuellen Control/Compact Logix nicht (siehe oben bezüglich "Firmware") - Die Basis von S7 ist da einiges älter - mit den übernommenen Krücken aus S5.
Auch die Aussage "sperrig und unausgereift" ist mir schleierhaft....

Jedes System hat Vor- und Nachteile. MAn muss halt damit leben und damit umgehen, dann schätzt man die Vorteile und hasst die Nachteile - aber man kann mit beiden sehr tolle Lösungen aufstellen.

Gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Ralle (22 September 2011)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> Programmänderungen online/im RUN nur begrenzt möglich (einzelne/mehrere Verknüpfungen, aber auch einzelne oder mehrere Netzwerke möglich, ganze Progammfiles ("Bausteine") nur im Stop möglich) @Ralle: war definitv deine Unkenntnis
> Gruss, o.s.t.



Yep, das war mir klar. Aber ich war definitiv nicht in der Lage, aus den vorhandenen Unterlagen heraus, die korrekte Vorgehensweise zu erkennen. Das ist schon ein großes Armutszeugnis, wenn so fundamentale Dinge weder intuitiv noch per Lektüre einfach zu finden sind. 

PS: Ich will nun aber trotzdem mal wissen, wie es denn geht ...


----------



## Deltal (22 September 2011)

Bei mir ist es schon etwas länger her, aber mir ist in erinnerung geblieben, das es bei AB praktisch keine absolute Adressierung gibt? Ist für jemand der selbst in Zeit der S7 seine Merker nur mit Byte und Bit anspricht etwas ungewohnt.

Ob das heute auch noch so ist, das man seine Änderungen nur Online einspielen kann, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich weiß nur das ich darmals stress hatte, weil ich Online geändert hatte und die Änderungen nicht Offline ins Projekt gesichert hatte.
Danach hab ich immer den Baustein übertagen und die SPS dabei in Stop gehen lassen..


----------



## IBFS (25 September 2011)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> Meine Aussagen beziehen sich auf Steuerungen, welche mit RSLogix 5000 programmiert werden. (ControlLogix,
> 
> 
> Nachteile:
> ...




Ich habe letztes Jahr an einem größeren Projekt Basis RS5000  mit
mehreren CompactLogix mitprogrammiert.

ComsumedTags/ProducedTags nicht schlecht ABER man kann nur begrenzt ONLINE ändern. 
Bei Strukturänderungen muss man tricksen indem man eine neue Struktur oder Baustein anlegt die Verknüpfungen umhängt, naja.

Das schlimmst finde ich ist:

1. Bei Upload aus der Steuerung werden nicht alle Kommentar ins leere Projekt kopiert, weil sie in der Steuerung nicht gespeichert werden,
speziell die Symbol-Kommentare, das ist Käse

2. Man kann nicht wie gewohnt noch abends im Hotel am Programm "feilen"
und am nächsten Tag die geänderten Bausteine mit dem ONLINE-Stand
abgleichen - das ist der allergrößte MIST.
Viel Spass bei Aktualdaten.

3. 7000€ für die Vollversion, damit man in EINEM Projekt mehrere CPUs incl.
Vernetzung programmieren und noch ein bisschen SIMU und SCL hat, no no

4. SCL läßt sich nicht beobachten


Frank


----------



## Oberchefe (26 September 2011)

> 1. Bei Upload aus der Steuerung werden nicht alle Kommentar ins leere  Projekt kopiert, weil sie in der Steuerung nicht gespeichert werden,
> speziell die Symbol-Kommentare, das ist Käse



ist doch bei Siemens nicht anders? Hier bleiben im Gegensatz zur S7 wenigstens die Tagnamen (also Symbole) erhalten.



> Viel Spass bei Aktualdaten.



Dafür gibt's das Tag Upload/Download Tool von Rockwell.



> 3. 7000€ für die Vollversion, damit man in EINEM Projekt mehrere CPUs incl.
> Vernetzung programmieren und noch ein bisschen SIMU und SCL hat, no no


Wenn man verhältnismäßig viel Siemens verbaut und wenig Rockwell kann man natürlich keine sehr großen Rabatte bei Rockwell verlangen



> 4. SCL läßt sich nicht beobachten



Die Werte werden angezeigt wenn man mit der Maus über der Variable steht, zudem gibt's unten das Watchfenster


----------



## IBFS (29 September 2011)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wenn man verhältnismäßig viel Siemens verbaut und wenig Rockwell kann man natürlich keine sehr großen Rabatte bei Rockwell verlangen



Man kann in Deutschland typischerweise nicht direkt von Rockwell kaufen sondern
nur von wenigen zertifizierten Handesmittlern. 
Selbst wenn Rockwell  - wie letztes Jahr - für einige Bereiche die Preise senkt
werden diese Rabatte von den Handesmittlern einbehalten und das obwohl
Rockwell so schon sauteurer ist.

Um in vernünftige Rabattregionen zu kommen müsstest du 50 Schränke im Monat bauen.

Frank


----------



## JesperMP (29 September 2011)

Ich finde Rockwell ziemlich gut, obwohl ich nur ein ganz wenig mit Compact/ControlLogix gearbeitet hat. Mit PLC5 und SLC500 habe ich viel Erfahrung.

Die grössten Nachteil bei Rockwell ist das ganze Preisniveau.
Was ich unheuerlich finde, ist das Support nicht gratis ist. Man muss unbedingt ein Support Vertrag haben. Das verteuert das ganze noch mehr, egal ob man viele Probleme hat oder nur wenige. Ohne Support Vertrag bekommt man auch keine Software/Firmware Aktualisierungen. Über die Dauer bedeutet es das die Software Kosten verdoppelt sich (!).

Noch eine Nachteil ist das die Model-Reihe von SPS Typen sind aufgeteilt in Typen für RSLogix 500 (Micrologix/SLC500) und für RSLogix 5000 (CompactLogix/ControlLogix). Es bedeutet das man zwei Programmierstrategien supportieren muss.
Schön wäre wenn es eine SPS Type in den untere-bis-mittlere Bereich wäre, der auch mit RSLogix 5000 Programmiert werden kann. Etwa wie IM151-8, oder 315-2DP, oder noch kleiner.
Eine neue Reihe (Micro800) sollte unterwegs sein, aber dies kann nur mit eine komplett neue Programmiersoftware programmiert werden, was natürlich absolut keine Kompatibiltät mit RSLogix 5000 oder RSLogix 500 hat.
Ich verstehe Rockwells Produktstrategie nicht.


----------



## rastus (29 September 2011)

Also ich kann mich bis jetzt jetzt nicht beklagen. Wir haben ein Laborprojekt aufgemacht. Dieses soll später mal auf eine amerikanische Messe.
Wir haben Kontakt mit Rockwell aufgenommen. Ein Vertreter hat uns besucht und wir haben die nötige Hardware ausgesucht.

Als Vorgabe gaben wir ihm die bisherige Hardware auf "S7 Basis".
Raus kam eine Compactlogix, PointIO, EA-Module, Switch, 2 Kinetix300 Servoumrichter, 2 Elektrozylinder, 1 10'' Panel, Netzteil usw.
Der Preis ist ok. Er liegt auf der selben Ebene wie die bisherigen Komponenten bestehend aus Siemens, Beckhoff, SEW usw. Wir wurden sofort rabattiert.

Ich bekam eine 30 Tage Lizenz mit Option auf Verlängerung, bis die von uns gekaufte Lizenz für RSLogix und FactoryTalk ankahm.
Ich wurde zweimal mit Demo-Koffern besucht, um einen Crashkurs in RSLogix zu bekommen. Leider waren jedesmal die Koffer defekt 

Fazit: Wir können uns nicht beklagen. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, an wen man bei Rockwell gerät. Ich bekomme sogar morgen einen Leihmotor, weil die Zylinder eine längere Lieferzeit haben.

Mal sehen, wie es weiter geht. Wenn es so bleibt, ist alle gut


----------



## IBFS (29 September 2011)

rastus schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich bis jetzt jetzt nicht beklagen. Wir haben ein Laborprojekt aufgemacht.



Bei einem Laborprojekt ist die Steuerung fast egal.

Krass wird es nur bei großen vernetzten Anlagen.
Da müssen die Firmwareversionen der SPSen angeglichen werden,
sonst wird es schwierig. Besonders toll ist es, wenn SPSen mit
älteren Firmwareständen von Fremdhersteller (auf die man keinen Zugriff hat)
angebunden werden müssen.

Auch finde ich es sehr lästig bei CompactLogix dass man sich immer erst
das I/O-Abbild generieren muss, weil es keinen OB1-Zyklus gibt.

Maschine mögen wie gesagt noch gehen aber wenn viele Firmen an 
einem Ort zusammen eine Anlage zum laufen bekommen sollen hört
der Spaß auf.

Auch ist es lästig, das man oft NUR LADDER LOGIC einsetzen darf.

Frank


----------



## mordecai (31 Mai 2012)

Könnte mir jemand erklären, wie das mit dem Tag upload download tool funktioniert ?
ich würde gerne eine bestehende Liste im excel in die controller tags importieren, wenn das denn geht ?!


----------



## marlob (31 Mai 2012)

Soweit ich weiss ist das Tag Upload Download Tool nicht für deinen Zweck gedacht, sondern 


> ...
> The ‘Tag Upload Download Tool’ is used for browsing tags in an online controller: ControlLogix, PLC5, SLC, MicroLogix, CompactLogix, FlexLogix, DriveLogix and SoftLogix. Tags can then be selected and have their names and values stored on to the PC's hard drive. Alternatively, tags can be read from the PC's hard drive and their values written to the controller.
> ...



Gehe doch mal in RSLogix auf Tools->Import->Tags and Logic Comments


----------



## mordecai (31 Mai 2012)

Besten Dank Marlob , genau diese Funktion habe ich gesucht und eigentlich von dem Tool erwartet. Ich dachte es wäre wie Tag export/import bei WIN CC


----------



## mima.sps (8 Juni 2012)

denke auch AB hat seinen platz .... SLC 500 die kenne ich auch .
war ne umstellung , aber das teil läuft und läuft !
habe diese steuerung erweitert und nach programmiert !
nach etwas übung ging es dann !

man muss halt nehmen was im schrank beim kunde ist !
das ist die kunst! es am leben zu halten ....


----------



## sailor (8 Juni 2012)

Ich habe selten ein Projekt, bei dem ich es mir leisten kann, die CPU in Stop zu schicken, nur weil ich eine kleine Anpassung machen muss.
Deswegen ist für mich AB ein absolutes NOGO. Für irgenwelche Kleinanlagen, die man in der Werkstatt inbetriebnehmen kann ok.
Alles andere ist Murks.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## IBFS (8 Juni 2012)

sailor schrieb:


> Deswegen ist für mich AB ein absolutes NOGO. GrußSailor


So ist es leider!GrußFrank


----------



## marlob (8 Juni 2012)

Gerade kleine Anpasungen kannst du bei AB sehr gut online durchführen und es schrittweise testen bis es läuft. Besser als bei Siemens. Erst wenn die Änderungen grösser werden und du mehrere Bausteine vorbereiten musst ist Siemens wieder klar im Vorteil.


----------



## IBFS (9 Juni 2012)

marlob schrieb:


> ...
> Gerade kleine Anpasungen kannst du bei AB sehr gut online durchführen und es schrittweise testen bis es läuft. Besser als bei Siemens.
> ...
> Erst wenn die Änderungen grösser werden und du mehrere Bausteine vorbereiten musst ist Siemens wieder klar im Vorteil.
> ...



Bei kleinen laufenden Anpassungen gerade während einer IB mag das sein, aber mehrere Leute, so wie bei SIEMENS Classic könnten auch nicht gleichzeitig ONLINE editieren.

1.
Und das wichtigste, was man gerne macht, abends im Hotel - nach zwei Bier - noch ein paar Änderungen und dann den nächsten Früh einspielen geht nicht...

2. 
Du bekommst ein Projekt, mit dem du - sagt der Vorgänger -  ANGEBLICH direkt (ohne über STOP)  aufs Projekt kannst .... dann bist du Vorort und - Pustekuchen - das schöne
Bild erscheint ----- Sie böser Programmierer haben einen unpassende Version die nicht dem letzten ONLINE-Stand entspricht --- tolle Sache. 
Die Anlage ist ein Industrieofen mit Anlaufzeiten von mehreren Stunden. 

3. 
Es wird gesagt, nimm das Projekt auf der Steuerung ---- würde ich gerne, ABER ..... es werden zwar alle Variablentags ONLINE gespeichert, aber beim UPLOAD fehlen die 
Kommentare ... wie schwachsinnig ist das denn....

Also ich bin froh derzeit - bei Großanlagen - NICHT mit AB arbeiten zu müssen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## mima.sps (9 Juni 2012)

ja da gebe ich dir recht !
ist schon sehr lange her, aber man konnte die daten ; programm übertragen ,
aber es lief weiter ! man muste es irgend wie einstelle !!!!


----------



## litlegerman (9 Juni 2012)

Also ich bevorzuge wenn ich kann siemens, denn allein die Nachhaltigkeit, denn wie sieht's wohl in 10 Jahren aus, Siemens ist bestimmt noch da.
Aber die Firma wo ich arbeite, musste sich leider auch dem wunsch der Kaufleute beugen nun machen wir in beckhoff, hat durchaus sein Vorzüge, aber Was soll ich sagen bin auch mit Siemens gross geworden


----------



## marlob (10 Juni 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Bei kleinen laufenden Anpassungen gerade während einer IB mag das sein, aber mehrere Leute, so wie bei SIEMENS Classic könnten auch nicht gleichzeitig ONLINE editieren.
> ...


Gleichzeitig online editieren bei AB geht



IBFS schrieb:


> 1.
> Und das wichtigste, was man gerne macht, abends im Hotel - nach zwei Bier - noch ein paar Änderungen und dann den nächsten Früh einspielen geht nicht...
> ...


Ich nicht mehr. Entweder Bier oder Arbeit  :sm24:



IBFS schrieb:


> ...
> 2.
> Du bekommst ein Projekt, mit dem du - sagt der Vorgänger -  ANGEBLICH direkt (ohne über STOP)  aufs Projekt kannst .... dann bist du Vorort und - Pustekuchen - das schöne
> Bild erscheint ----- Sie böser Programmierer haben einen unpassende Version die nicht dem letzten ONLINE-Stand entspricht --- tolle Sache.
> ...


Naja,  Ein Upload von einem Siemens Projekt sieht auch nicht besser aus. Ansonsten hast du recht.


----------



## xjk7744 (24 Juli 2012)

Mahlzeit, 
also ich finde vieles was hier zu lesen ist - wurde "durch" eine siemens Brille geschrieben.
Vieles ist absolut veraltert.
Ich kann sehr wohl AOI und UDT online importieren etc.
Preisliche Aussagen sind auch nicht zutreffend. Wenn ich bei Siemens seit 20 Jahren kaufe und XXL Rabatte bekomme sind Rockwell Neukunden mit Brutto Listen Preisen .... 
Ich habe beides wirklich reichlich programmiert und muss sagen das für einen Neuling die Rockwell viel leichter zu verstehen ist.
Die Harware I/O Konfig wird oft bemängelt weil zu umständlich etc.
--> völliger Unsinn.
Es gibt tools wo ich EPLAN E/A Listen importieren kann und die Hardware extern erstelle und dann ins SPS Programm synchronisiere. Es funktioniert wirklich.

Kurz und gut die angeblich Nachteile zeugen von Halbwahrheiten, Abneigung und Unwissenheit

Gruß


----------



## marlob (24 Juli 2012)

xjk7744 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> also ich finde vieles was hier zu lesen ist - wurde "durch" eine siemens Brille geschrieben.
> Vieles ist absolut veraltert.
> ...


Was genau?




xjk7744 schrieb:


> ...
> Preisliche Aussagen sind auch nicht zutreffend. Wenn ich bei Siemens seit 20 Jahren kaufe und XXL Rabatte bekomme sind Rockwell Neukunden mit Brutto Listen Preisen ....
> ...


Hast du ein Beispiel? Wie sind die Preisunterschiede bei dir?



xjk7744 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe beides wirklich reichlich programmiert und muss sagen das für einen Neuling die Rockwell viel leichter zu verstehen ist.
> ...


Subjektive Meinung



xjk7744 schrieb:


> Die Harware I/O Konfig wird oft bemängelt weil zu umständlich etc.
> --> völliger Unsinn.


Wo wird die bemängelt und warum ist völliger Unsinn?



xjk7744 schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt tools wo ich EPLAN E/A Listen importieren kann und die Hardware extern erstelle und dann ins SPS Programm synchronisiere. Es funktioniert wirklich.
> ...


Welche?



xjk7744 schrieb:


> ...
> Kurz und gut die angeblich Nachteile zeugen von Halbwahrheiten, Abneigung und Unwissenheit
> ..



Wenn du schon so einen Beitrag schreibst wäre es auch wünschenswert wenn du deine Aussagen mal konkret untermauern würdest.
Ansonsten hat so ein Beitrag meiner Meinung nach wenig Wert.


----------



## IBFS (24 Juli 2012)

xjk7744 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> also ich finde vieles was hier zu lesen ist - wurde "durch" eine siemens Brille geschrieben.



ich sehe durch die Brille, die ich in Italien auf meiner Nase hatte, als ich einen riesigen Wärmeauslagerungsofen mit RS5000 programmiert habe.



IBFS schrieb:


> 2.
> Du bekommst ein Projekt, mit dem du - sagt der Vorgänger -  ANGEBLICH direkt (ohne über STOP)  aufs Projekt kannst .... dann bist du Vorort und - Pustekuchen - das schöne
> Bild erscheint ----- Sie böser Programmierer haben einen unpassende Version die nicht dem letzten ONLINE-Stand entspricht --- tolle Sache.
> Die Anlage ist ein Industrieofen mit Anlaufzeiten von mehreren Stunden.



Typischerweise mache ich immer noch nach dem Abendbier im Hotel noch ein paar Verschönerungsarbeiten am Projekt zudem ich am Tag garantiert nicht komme.
Wenn ich dafür aber am nächsten Morgen die ganze Anlage erstmal in STOP setzen muss, ist das sehr schwach (schwachsinnig) von AB gelöst, egal ob mit oder ohne Siemens-Brille.
Ich kenne keinen AB-RS5000-User, der diesen Umstand klasse findet. 

Das an seeehr vielen Stellen CTRL+C und CTRL+V nicht funktioniert und man dadurch ständig die Maus bemühen muss, ist ebenso nervig. Es sind viele kleine Dinge, aber der o.g. ist der krasseste...

Gruß

Frank


----------



## xjk7744 (26 Juli 2012)

*Antwort*

Bei kleinen laufenden Anpassungen gerade während einer IB mag das sein, aber mehrere Leute, so wie bei SIEMENS Classic könnten auch nicht gleichzeitig ONLINE editieren.
*Na klar kann ich mit mehreren Leuten online programmieren. Wird sehr oft praktiziert und funktioniert. Also 3-4 sind problemlos möglich.ssssssssss
*
1.
Und das wichtigste, was man gerne macht, abends im Hotel - nach zwei Bier - noch ein paar Änderungen und dann den nächsten Früh einspielen geht nicht...
*Geht sehr wohl - über die Import Funktion kann ich online Programme/ Routinen/ AOI`s UDT`s importieren.

*2. 
Du bekommst ein Projekt, mit dem du - sagt der Vorgänger - ANGEBLICH direkt (ohne über STOP) aufs Projekt kannst .... dann bist du Vorort und - Pustekuchen - das schöne
Bild erscheint ----- Sie böser Programmierer haben einen unpassende Version die nicht dem letzten ONLINE-Stand entspricht --- tolle Sache. 
Die Anlage ist ein Industrieofen mit Anlaufzeiten von mehreren Stunden. 
*Und was hat das mit Rockwell zu tun? der vergleicht deine Version und die ältere und wenn du das compare tool nimmst dann sagt er dir auch wo die Unterschiede sind.

*3. 
Es wird gesagt, nimm das Projekt auf der Steuerung ---- würde ich gerne, ABER ..... es werden zwar alle Variablentags ONLINE gespeichert, aber beim UPLOAD fehlen die 
Kommentare ... wie schwachsinnig ist das denn....
*Na sicher fehlen die - weil diese im offline Projekt sind und nicht in der CPU liegen - warum auch.
Wenn du in einen älteren Stand uploadest - dann werden diese auch beibehalten.

*Also ich bin froh derzeit - bei Großanlagen - NICHT mit AB arbeiten zu müssen.


Gruß

Frank


----------



## xjk7744 (26 Juli 2012)

marlob schrieb:


> Was genau?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe mich nur dem Forum angepasst - hier wird doch fast ohne Ausnahme drauf gehauen auf Rockwell aus Gründen die meiner Meinung nach nur damit zu tun haben das die Leute die Produkte / Software nicht gut genug kennen. Aber das ist ja subjektiv. Ich möchte nur Falschmeldungen richtig stellen

Gruß


----------



## xjk7744 (26 Juli 2012)

Bei einem Laborprojekt ist die Steuerung fast egal.

Krass wird es nur bei großen vernetzten Anlagen.
Da müssen die Firmwareversionen der SPSen angeglichen werden,
sonst wird es schwierig. Besonders toll ist es, wenn SPSen mit
älteren Firmwareständen von Fremdhersteller (auf die man keinen Zugriff hat)
angebunden werden müssen.
*Verschiedene Maschinen mit Rockwell SPS miteinander zu verbinden und Kommunikation untereinander aufzubauen z.B. über Ethernet ist wehsentlich einfach als bei Siemens.

*Auch finde ich es sehr lästig bei CompactLogix dass man sich immer erst
das I/O-Abbild generieren muss, weil es keinen OB1-Zyklus gibt.

Maschine mögen wie gesagt noch gehen aber wenn viele Firmen an 
einem Ort zusammen eine Anlage zum laufen bekommen sollen hört
der Spaß auf.
*Geht das mit Siemens wirklich einfacher?

*Auch ist es lästig, das man oft NUR LADDER LOGIC einsetzen darf.
*Das ist doch kein Rockwell Problem wenn ihr nix anders machen wollt/ dürft.

*Frank


----------



## marlob (27 Juli 2012)

xjk7744 schrieb:


> Habe mich nur dem Forum angepasst - hier wird doch fast ohne Ausnahme drauf gehauen auf Rockwell aus Gründen die meiner Meinung nach nur damit zu tun haben das die Leute die Produkte / Software nicht gut genug kennen. Aber das ist ja subjektiv. Ich möchte nur Falschmeldungen richtig stellen
> 
> Gruß


Stimmt, das ist subjektiv. Und wenn du mal die Suchfunktion des Forum benutzt hättest, hättest Du auch Beiträge gefunden wo nicht nur draufgehauen sondern das ganze auch kritisch betrachtet wird und es auch positive Berichterstattungen gibt.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/29287-Allen-Bradley-PLC-ein-gutes-System?highlight=rockwell
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/18834-Erfahrungen-mit-Allen-Bradley?highlight=rockwell 


Und wenn du das Forum noch genauer liest, wirst du feststellen das es hier wesentlich mehr Siemens-kritische Themen gibt
Und wenn du angebliche Falschmeldungen richtig stellen willst, dann gib doch sofort ein Gegenbeispiel das es funktioniert.



			
				marlob schrieb:
			
		

> _Wenn du schon so einen Beitrag schreibst wäre es auch wünschenswert wenn du deine Aussagen mal konkret untermauern würdest._



Deine letzten Beiträge zeigen ja das es geht


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Juli 2012)

xjk7744 schrieb:


> Auch ist es lästig, das man oft NUR LADDER LOGIC einsetzen darf.
> *Das ist doch kein Rockwell Problem wenn ihr nix anders machen wollt/ dürft.*


Naja, Rockwell selbst hält die Ladder hoch, wenn ich da meinen Vertriebspartner richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## IBFS (30 Juli 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Naja, Rockwell selbst hält die Ladder hoch, wenn ich da meinen Vertriebspartner richtig verstanden habe.



ja .. normalerweise dürft .. und das hat etwas mit dem leiben Geld zu tun. Wenn die restlichen 
Sprachen gleich beim Startpaket dabei währen, würde das auch die Akzeptanz in Ami-Land erhöhen.
Aber so musste ich schon kämpfen um wenigsten die Rangierverteiler, Scalierer und Regler in ST zu programmieren.

[Polemik on]
Die Einfalt der Amerikaner zeigt sich in der LadderLogic den Lichtschalter (Kipphebel) und den Toilettenspülungshebeln  
[Polemik off]

Gruß

Frank


----------

